# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα για Η/Υ >  >  Orange Pi PC

## radiotimes

Βρηκα σ' αυτο το σαιτ αυτο http://www.banggood.com/Orange-Pi-PC...mds=mywishlist και μου εκανε εντυπωση η τιμη του.
Μοιαζει σαν παραπλησιο του Raspberry με τα ιδια χαρακτηριστικα αλλα πολυ χαμηλοτερη τιμη.Λογικα θα ''φοραει'' οτι και το Raspberry Pi.
Exει ασχοληθει κανεις η να ξερει κατι περισσοτερο να μας πει και αν αξιζει η αγορα του αντι Raspberry Pi!!!!!!!!

----------


## Fire Doger

Το έχει κάνει teardown ο Dave

----------


## picdev

Παίρνει του ρασμπερι τη διανομή ?

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Είδες το μέγεθος της μνήμης?

----------


## radiotimes

Βγαινει σε διαφορες εκδοσεις με 512 μνημη και 1 γιγα.Το αντιστοιχο του Raspberry Pi Zero με 512 μνημη ειναι καπου στα 13€!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## lakafitis

Για εμένα δωσε κατι παραπάνω και παρε το raspberry pi το οποιο εχει και μεγάλη υποστηριξη απο την 'κοινότητα'. Το συγκεκριμένο θα σε παιδεψει πολύ για να το φέρεις στα μετρα σου , και η υποστηριξη του ειναι πολύ μικρή,

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Orange PI Lite

μέχρι τώρα μόνο απογοήτευση έχω 
και διευκρινίζω

Παρέλαβα 3 τεμάχια (1 = κανένα γι' αυτό που θέλω να κάνω)  Ωραία συσκευασία γράφει και το url που θα κατεβάσεις και πως το λειτουργικό
Εγώ ενδιαφέρομε ΜΟΝΟ για το android
και ξεκινά η ταλαιπωρία
α) το λινκ για να κατεβάσω το πρόγραμμα διαμόρφωσης και προετοιμασίας της κάρτα ΔΕΝ δουλεύει από το σημείο για την έκδοση lite αλλά δουλεύει από την έκδοση PC
β) Το πρόγραμμα δεν έχει το κείμενο πάνω στα μπουτόν Ευτυχώς βλέπω τις φωτο από τις οδηγίες και εκτελώ στα τυφλά
γ) Ξεκινά α μπουτάρει Κάνει κανένα λεπτό ΚΑΙ ΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ τα μενού όλα είναι στα κινέζικα. Ευτυχώς που τα εικονίδια των ρυθμίσεων είναι το ίδιο και καταφέρνω να του βάλω ελληνικά 
δ) Τα εικονίδια στη πρώτη οθόνη ΔΕΝ ΚΆΝΟΥΝ απολύτως τίποτα ΟΥΤΕ σβήνουν ούτε μετακινούνται Ευτυχώς όσα εικονιδια έχει στις εφαρμογές παίζουν ( ο filler δηλαδή γιατί τα άλλα μου είναι άχρηστα)
ε) το playstore που το έχει στην αρχική σελίδα ΔΕΝ παίζει 
στ) με τα ελληνικά ΔΕΝ έβλεπε την κάρτα και το στικ Άλλαξα σε αγγλικά και ξεστραβώθηκε Τώρα τα βλέπει και με ελληνικά

το wifi δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει ακόμα Θα δούμε αν παίζει
δοκίμασα κάποια από τα προγράμματα που έχω ήδη έτοιμα και τα παίζει
Μπουτάρει πολύ γρήγορα και σε αυτά που κάνει δεν κολλάει
Έκανα εγγραφή στο forum για να θέσω ερωτήσεις και περιμένω να με αποδεκτούν 

Και οι δοκιμές συνεχίζονται
*** στο rasberry που είχα δοκιμάσει το android ήταν απογοητευση

----------

Gaou (05-01-17), 

olddog (05-01-17)

----------


## xlife

Παντως θελω να πω για το android 4+ οτι τα τεχνικα κειμενα της google αναφερουν οτι τα 512mb ram ειναι η χαμηλοτερη απαιτηση του λειτουργικου με τα 384+ να τα καταλαμβανει ο πυρηνας με αποτελεσμα μετα και τη φορτωση και των "εξτρα" του android να μην μενει καθολου ελευθερη μνημη για εφαρμογες. Πιστευω οτι κατω απο 1gb μνημη δεν ειναι εφικτο να εχουμε γρηγορο android και μην ξεχναμε οτι οι εφαρμογες ειναι java και χρειαζεται να τρεχει και η virtual machine στο παρασκηνιο. Νομιζω οτι ολα τα sbc ειναι περισσοτερο λειτουργικα με διανομες linux και ιδιαιτερα για εφαρμογες σε CLI και φυσικα με native εφαρμογες. Το GUI καταναλωνει κι αυτο αρκετη ram αλλα και επεξεργαστικη ισχυ.

Στάλθηκε από το Vi8+ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Αυτές τις 2 ημέρες που το έχω, διάβασα σχεδόν όλο το forum 
και το συμπέρασμα που κατέληξα είναι ότι ανεξάρτητα πια συσκευή είναι ΕΧΟΥΝ ΟΛΕΣ πρόβλημα με την έκδοση android που έχει ο κατασκευαστής.
Διαβάζοντας όμως ανακάλυψα στο forum >android  ενα τύπο που έχει φτιάξει μια έκδοση από το sdk του κατασκευαστή και απαλλαγμένη από την αρχική οθόνη (πρέπει να είναι ένα πρόγραμμα) + επιπλέον έχει αγγλικά και παίζει κανονικά 
Οταν λέω κανονικά εννοώ το wifi  τα usb (και τα δύο) Θέλει υποχρεωτικά ψύκτρα στο cpu 
Παρατήρησα ότι είναι  πιο αργό όταν έβαλα ελληνικά και γιαυτό το ξαναγύρισα στα αγγλικά
Όλες οι εφαρμογές μου παίζουν 
το μόνο που βλέπω κατά προς το παρόν είναι ότι θέλει 32ΜΒ κάρτα γιατί το image είναι 16 και κατι

----------


## Fire Doger

Όταν λες αρχική οθόνη τι εννοείς?
Αν εννοείς τον Launcher μπορείς να κατεβάσεις κάποιον άλλο και να τον ορίσεις ως default και να μην φορτώνει καν ο δικός του.
Σε εκδώσεις όπως το MIUI μπορεί ορισμένες εφαρμογές να μην λειτουργούν (πχ οι αυτόματη αλλαγή των εικόνων στο lock screen) επειδή είναι συνδεδεμένες με τον launcher, αλλά δεν νομίζω να έχεις τέτοια θέματα. Έχει διάφορους που αλλάζουν γενικά την περιήγηση στις εφαρμογές, εμένα μ' αρέσει ο Trebuchet της Cyanogen Mod.
Προσπάθησε να καθαρίσεις όσο μπορείς τις @@ της Google που δεν χρειάζεσαι, αν δεν ξέρεις ποιες εφαρμογές μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμες μπορείς να τις παγώσεις δοκιμαστικά αντί να τις πετάξεις τελείως. Έχει διάφορες εφαρμογές και για αυτό, εγώ είχα το Link2SD για άλλη δουλειά και το κάνει και αυτό στο free και με βολεύει.
Επίσης πολύ δυνατό είναι το Greenify που καθαρίζει καλά την RAM και την κρατάει καθαρή από @@ που κάνουν autostart με το παραμικρό (google play services...)

Τα 2 τελευταία προϋποθέτουν root, χωρίς root δεν είναι για πολλά πολλά, σε κινητό 512 RAM 4.4.4 πήγαινε μια χαρά με τα παραπάνω, αργούσε λίγο πχ το chrome θυμάμαι χαρακτηριστικά αλλά μόλις άνοιγε πήγαινε κομπλέ, στο opera δεν είχε θέμα, και 5άρι σήκωσε το θηρίο αλλά επειδή δεν χωρούσε το system ήθελε partition στην SD και class 10 που δεν είχα...

*Άσχετο, Έλληνας είναι αυτός που βγάζει ακόμα τις αναβαθμίσεις του Android για Sony κινητά του 2010, έχει βγάλει και το 6άρι τώρα, να 'ναι καλά, μεγάλο αστέρι...

----------


## xlife

Οπως πολυ σωστα λεει ο fire doger εαν θελουμε να τρεξουμε σε συσκευες με χαμηλη ram καλυτερα να παμε σε custom android που εχουν αφαιρεθει πολλα "αχρηστα" πραγματα της google. Να δωσω και μια ιδεα προς καλαρακη. Δοκιμασε να βαλεις swap file αν ο kernel το υποστηριζει. Το ειχα κανει σε ενα samsung με λιγη ram και μπορω να πω οτι ειχε βελτιωθει αισθητα. Ασε που μετα μπαιναν ολες οι εφαρμογες. Το ειχα κανει με το roehsoft ram expander αλλα θελει class10 καρτα η ακομη καλυτερα uhs.

Στάλθηκε από το Vi8+ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## picdev

και εγώ περιμένω το orange pi, από οτι ειδα υπάρχει διανομή για να πατήσει πάνω το xbmc και υποστηρίζει επιτάχυνση γραφικών

----------


## xlife

Ακη, το προβλημα με τα sbc στο kodi ειναι οτι ειναι αργα στην ανταποκριση (μην ξεχνας οτι ο επεξεργαστης του raspberry b ειναι αντιστοιχος σε ταχυτητα ενος pentium 2 στα 300mhz) και ολη τη δουλεια την κανει ,ευτυχως, η gpu. Αν δεν ειχε δηλαδη επιταχυνση δεν θα αξιζε να ασχοληθεις καν. Ως εκ τουτου για εφαρμογες kodi νομιζω οτι οικονομικοτερα και καλυτερα ειναι η χρηση android tv και android stick. Εκει εκτος του οτι υπαρχει επιταχυνση ακομη και σε mali 400, υπαρχει επιπλεον ram , οι επεξεργαστες ειναι τετραπυρινοι+ και φυσικα μπορεις να κανεις πολλα περισσοτερα απο τις εφαρμογες του store.

Στάλθηκε από το Vi8+ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Συνεχιζω με το orange pi lite
Εβαλα την εργοστασιακη εκδοση android αλλαξα και τη γλωσσα σε αγγλικα 
Τρεχει χωρις προβλημα
Και επειδη ο δικος του launcher εχει προβλημα τον αλλαξα με το nova συμφωνα με τις παραπανω παροτρινσεις
Το προβλημα τωρα ειναι οτι εξαφανιστικε το προγραμμα για τα settings (οι ρυθμισεις δηλαδη)
Μηπως εχετε να προτινετε καποιο προγραμμα για τα settings ή γνωριζεται που βρισκεται το δικο του?
 Εν τω μεταξυ συνεχιζω την αναζητηση

----------


## picdev

> Ακη, το προβλημα με τα sbc στο kodi ειναι οτι ειναι αργα στην ανταποκριση (μην ξεχνας οτι ο επεξεργαστης του raspberry b ειναι αντιστοιχος σε ταχυτητα ενος pentium 2 στα 300mhz) και ολη τη δουλεια την κανει ,ευτυχως, η gpu. Αν δεν ειχε δηλαδη επιταχυνση δεν θα αξιζε να ασχοληθεις καν. Ως εκ τουτου για εφαρμογες kodi νομιζω οτι οικονομικοτερα και καλυτερα ειναι η χρηση android tv και android stick. Εκει εκτος του οτι υπαρχει επιταχυνση ακομη και σε mali 400, υπαρχει επιπλεον ram , οι επεξεργαστες ειναι τετραπυρινοι+ και φυσικα μπορεις να κανεις πολλα περισσοτερα απο τις εφαρμογες του store.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Vi8+ μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk



Επειδή διάβασα ότι στην αρχή είχαν θέμα 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk

----------


## alpha uk

http://hothardware.com/news/asus-unv...i-3-competitor

----------


## aktis

ωραίο Γιάννη , έτσι μάλλον εξηγείται οτι το raspberrypi 3 έπεσε στα 30 ευρω ...

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

Δείτε και αυτό 
έχει ενσωματωμένα τα windows 10 me 79-109$ 
LattePanda v Raspberry Pi 3 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y6Tjfrrp9SI
τελικα τι να πρωτο διαλέξει κανείς

----------


## katmadas

Υπαρχουν και αυτα:

http://www.e-shop.gr/ypologistes-mit...&filter-9495=1

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

to LattePanda  έχει πάνω τη μνήμη και το λειτουργικό +gpio και είναι έτοιμο για χρήση σε μέγεθος πιστωτικής 
Γιαυτό και το σημείωσα

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

> Υπαρχουν και αυτα:
> 
> http://www.e-shop.gr/ypologistes-mit...&filter-9495=1



Στα οποια θες αλλη μια φορα σχεδόν το κόστος τους σε μνήμες DDR3 και τροφοδοτικο οποτε ξεφευγευμε εντελώς απο την τάξη κόστους ενος orange pi αν το σετάρεις σωστά.

----------


## Xarry

Πηρα το Orange Pi PC 2 με τον Η5 φορτωσα στην sd ubuntu desktop και εδω και 10 μερες προσπαθω να μπω..
Τι εννοω;
Με το που ξεκινησει δειχνει μια φορμα που ζηταει username και password.
Αφου εψαξα βρηκα 2 εκδοχες η πρωτη με user root και password 1234 και η δευτερη με user root και password orangepi.
Με κανενα δεν μπηκε.
Μετα βρηκα αλλο τροπο να συνδεθεις remote με ενα προγραμμα PuTTY. Εκει λοιπον βαζεις την ΙΡ που παιρνει απο το ρουτερ την δινεις και μπαινεις.
Ενω κανονικα χτυπαω την ΙΡ μου ζηταει username-password και παλι με κανενα παο τους 2 συνδιασμους δεν μπαινει.


Εχει ασχοληθει κανεις με το θεμα αυτο;

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

σκέτο root δοκίμασες?

----------


## Xarry

Ναι. Τιποτα.

----------

